# Freestyle newbie



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn, I always wanted to go to Davos.

I picked up the freestyle bug when I got my Nitro Haze noodle. Not sure where you're at with your tricks, but anything that's soft and properly sized will help.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

kittensandsnow said:


> Hi,
> 
> After several failed attempts to progress to freestyle on my own I have just booked a course with Ninja academy over in Davos this season. Is anybody else going/got any tips!
> 
> ...


Would need more info from you to get an idea of what to suggest.

Male/Female
Weight
Boot size
Experience level

That kind of stuff.


----------



## kittensandsnow (Nov 6, 2014)

*.....thanks for replying*

Hi both,

Thanks for replying,

I am competent on the mountain but just starting freestyle, an 5"3, size 4, around 8 stone....

has anyone done a freestyle type course before?

Thanks


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

kittensandsnow said:


> Hi both,
> 
> Thanks for replying,
> 
> ...


Are you male or female? I've ridden in a freestyle park if that's what you mean.  I ride a Never Summer Onyx which is fun for cruising around the mountain and then taking runs through the park. It's a little soft for picking up major speed down the slopes, but has a nice flex for doing presses, butters, etc. You're around 112lbs and size 6 US shoe so the 140 Onyx would be a good size - this is all assuming you are female.  The Never Summer Evo is it's male equivalent. 

I can suggest more boards once I get home from work and have a little time. Just throwing out what I'm riding for all-mountain freestyle. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Check out the Snowboard Addiction Movies, and for a great all round board that'll do well in the park, the YES Basic is a winner!!!!!


----------

